# removal of virtumonde.prx trojans



## jordan18000 (Dec 7, 2008)

hi there, 
i'v recentley just downloaded and installed spybot search and destroy and it found a lot of things as i have been pretty stupid really and been surfing the net with minimal protection but every time i run spybot it keeps finding the virtumonde.prx trojans and then it gets rid of them but then every time i run the scan again it finds them again im just wondering what i should do im not very good with the technical side of computers, if someone could help me i would be much grateful 
thankyou very much


----------



## sjb007 (Dec 10, 2007)

Hi there

I recommend that you follow our instructions for malware removal help which can be found here - *NEW INSTRUCTIONS - Read This Before Posting For Malware Removal Help*

After running through the necessary steps, please post the requested logs in the HijackThis Log Help section of the forum (Not in here)

Please note that the Security Forum is always busy, so I would ask for your patience while waiting for a reply from a helper - it may take a couple of days.

Regards..


----------



## weasle (Apr 9, 2009)

spybot found the same thing on my computer and it seems that my free version of AVG couldn't find it.
i was just about to reformat the hard drive when i thought about system restore i went back about a week and set a restore point.
aftre that i tried spybot again and the trojan was gone!
this was done only hours ago but so far so good.


----------

